# Bloomberg "Special Report: EVs: On the Brink of Change"



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

At first, I briefly thought this post should go to "Media" or possibly "Investing" but the span of wrong and misleading statements, I almost wish there were a "Bald Faced Liars" forum. Regardless, it is a useful review of likely FUD we'll find in real life. Being prepared with facts and data makes you the bar chat winner:





This video highlights how financial 'analysts' are abysmally ignorant about the technology and not much more about investment and finances. My favorite example, the video was released on February 22 when TSLA closed at $913 February 21 with a market capitalization greater than everyone but Toyota.

Bob Wilson


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I looked at only the first 10 mins due to my time constraint and believe it to be fair in general. A story such as this designed for a one hour TV segment may have taken more than 3 months to produce and edit before release. To find fault because of a 1 day release of stock price high and published on the air it not controllable unless it is live TV.

The oil industry and many in Washington are spending more to convince people that EV's are worse than ICE vehicles for pollution. And another lie, Tesla gets handouts from the government to help them. How soon they forget the government rescue of GM and don't understand the buyer tax credits were given to Toyota years ago.

Also, about a week ago NBC ran a decent segment on the Mustang EV. Seemed to be very Ford focused. However I was disappointed when the tag that Telsa is not yet profitable was stated on air. With that only a week or two after Tesla announced full year profitability is disappointing but that story and voice overs were completed a number of weeks ago.

Until Tesla decides to counter with some advertising which they don't need to do for orders currently, its up to all of us to communicate the latest information.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

NR4P said:


> only a week or two after Tesla announced full year profitability


https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/29/21113987/tesla-q4-2019-earnings-results-profit-revenue-model-3

"Tesla still didn't turn an annual profit - in fact, it lost $862 million in 2019. But that was better than the $1 billion loss the company posted in 2018. The company pulled down a $105 million profit in the fourth quarter, ..."


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I believe there's some financial guideline that a company isn't considered "profitable" until it produces a profit for 4 consecutive quarters.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I like how they say that selling EVs is not profitable. Well they sell GASV's for at or below cost and make profits on parts and service. (think inkjet printers) So sure EVs will cost more. But service will be less.
Few seem to understand this.

Selling GASV's ad a discount and making it up on parts and service creates a barrier to new entries into the market. Making it difficult for innovation to happen. New entries don't have a fleet they are servicing to provide profits or at least income.
But another barrier it creates is when a better product comes along, existing OEMs are put at a disadvantage due to their business/dealer model, and the tremendous amount of capital required to change. This does not even count the corporate inertia. In the Video, they play Ford saying that your business self would not do this (take capital risks). Sure, because the share holders insist on return, return and more return without thinking long term or thinking about what is right for their own customers. Killing off your customers is not good for business in the long run.


----------

